# What's the difference between "demolish my home" and "recreate the town"?



## groovymayor (Jul 6, 2014)

*What's the difference between "demolish my home" and "recreate the town"?*

Sorry if this is a noobie question, but I'm honestly confused about the two options.


----------



## SincerelyDream (Jul 6, 2014)

Recreating the town completely destroys the town and your character and you'll have to make a new one, and to my knowledge atleast on your main character if you demolish your house it just gets rid of your house so you can replace it somewhere else.


----------



## Starlight (Jul 6, 2014)

I could be wrong, but I think recreate the town deletes everything. If you're on your main character (the mayor) both the options destroy your town. But, if you're on a side character and you tell Isabelle to demolish your home it only erases the side character, and not the town or mayor.


----------



## Togekiss (Jul 6, 2014)

Re-creating the town gets rid of everything. It's how you start over. Demolishing a house is only available if you play as another character besides the Mayor and it will delete that character.


----------



## groovymayor (Jul 6, 2014)

Thanks everyone!


----------

